# pctsTray.exe



## aomiller13

I have suddenly begin seeing dialogue boxes pop up with "pctsTray.exe" in them. some say there was an "error" in some aspect of this. Others ask me to click one thing to "debug" the program, something else to cancel it. I don't know what "pctsTray.exe" is or how to remove it from my computer. Any help here, please.
Thanks
aomiller13


----------



## JohnthePilot

This is part of the Spyware Doctor. Try uninstalling Spyware Doctor and see if it goes away. If you really want Spyware Doctor you can reinstall it.


----------



## aomiller13

JohnthePilot -- thanks for your reply. You say that pctsTray.exe is part of Spyware Doctor, and wonder if I uninstall Spyware Doctor it pctsTray.exe will go away. I NEED something of the strength of Spyware Doctor (which I bought) in lieu of AVG (which I could not download in either free or for-pay versions yesterday and today for some reason -- see pvs post about this and replies by Uncle Romania and Murderhewrote to me. I STILL have that rotten ZlobDNSChanger.RTK virus, or trojan, or whatever it is, embedded (hidden somewhere) in my system, and cannot remove it. Spybot picks it up in my daily anti-spyware scans. But it won't or can't remove it permanently. No other protection that I have -- ZoneAlarm Security Suite; Ad-Aware 2007 Pro anti-spyware; Windows Defender can remove it. Ad-Watch (component of Ad-Aware 2007 Pro) "missed" it on entry. So, too, did SpywareBlaster. They all let it get into my system somehow. Either that, or it entered when I had temporarily shut down my ZoneAlarm system (firewall, anti-virus, etc.) in order to allow Ad-Aware to download, as ZoneAlarm was preventing this some time back. I actually dropped my ZoneAlarm protections again yesterday to try to allow AVG Anti-spyware to also pass through. But I could not even access the pages it downloads from (four separate sources, many, many times each!). So I MUST have something at least as good as AVG Anti-Spyware. I tried Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0, but it prevented my computer from sending any e-mails via Yahoo.com. So I cancelled it and got a refund after only two (2) hours of struggling with it. Kaspersky was good about this. So I MUST have something that works, and Spyware Doctor was reviewed right up there with Kaspersky and AVG in some of the reviews I read, so .... I bought what I hoped would work. It did.

NOW WHAT PLEASE IS "pctsTray.exe"? And what is it doing to my computer. Is is a virus, trojan, spyware? What, please. Thanks. So far, NOTHING I have seen in "googling" for what it is answers that question: what is "pctsTray.exe"?

thanks for your response, and hopefully your answer to my mystery question: "WHAT PLEASE IS "pctsTray.exe"?

cheers,
aomiller13:


----------



## JohnthePilot

As far as I know it is part of Spyware Doctor although some viruses masquerade as it. When I said uninstall SpyWare Doctor I did say reinstall it again afterwards. :grin: However, in view of the other viruses you have I think the best think you can do is let our security analysts have a look. Please follow these steps and post a DSS log in the HiJackThis Help forum. If you can't follow any of the steps please make a note of this in your reply. *Please be patient as the analysts are very busy.*


----------



## aomiller13

JohnthePilot

After I FINALLY got the Panda on-line scan to work, it froze half way through the scan. I had to stop and close the computer. It froze on the screen. the cursor would not move. I don't know why.
aomiller13


----------



## JohnthePilot

If you can't get Panda Scan to work ignore that step and carry on with the others. Make a note of this when you submit your DSS log.


----------

